# 8 week old rats wont let me handle them?



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2012)

I have just got to 8 week old male rats at the weekend past, its been a week now and i still cant get one.of.my rats to let me touch him ive tried treats, letting him sniff my hand he just cowers in the corner. Jasper on the other hand is very intreaged to get out the cage he sniffs and crawls on my hand, but when i go to pick him up he jumps amd squirms away. I have had male rats before from a young age and never had this.problem, Is this just a stage they go.through. I have all the time in the world and i am determind to get these two boys to get used to.me and let me hold them. Can anyone give me amy tips on what else i can do?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

First of all get your rats out of the cage and just start playing with them. Stay in their face and as long as they aren't biting you show them you care and what you expect in terms of affection. I think I prefer the term 'new pack immersion' to forced socialization. Think of them as new members of your pack and you are their new alpha so get hands on even if they seem apprehensive. Just about every rattie want's a big strong alpha to protect and love them. They won't percieve your attention as agression for long they will get used to it rather quickly and return your affection with both affection and appreciation. Unlike the younger rats you had in the past, many older rats that don't come from experienced breeders have been neglected or mistreated to some degree so you have to crack the hard candy shell to get to the soft caramel center before you can really mold them.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks i noticed Jasper is always wanting out the cage everytime i open the door he is up, i think this afternoon i am going to take jasper out on my bed the only thing is he runs or jumps really fast.and doesnt seem to come back to me, never seen male rats run and jump so fast in my life! I really want to just take them out and put them.on slmy shoulder but they jump off me and run away. Joe on the other hand is really taking his.time, whemever im.near the cage he just runs into.the.corner.and.lays flat out on his stomach i stroke him.but he looks terrified.as soon as i leave he is up and jumping.out in the cage with jasper!


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree that you need to start getting them out. I like to refer to it is gentle forced socialization, as I think that makes the humans in the equation more comfortable doing it! . Socialization sessions should occur for 20 minutes minimum each time, sometimes with both boys at once but also one on one, twice a day at least. The more often you do it the quicker the results. Repeated exposure to the feared stimuli without negative outcomes (death) quickly teach your rats that you are not going to harm them. I prefer body to body for these sessions. I wear a zipper hoodie and place the rat inside the body of the sweatshirt, between the sweatshirt and my shirt. You can also make a bounding pouch or even use a pillowcase on your lap. I dont talk incessantly to them but I do keep my hands on them, petting, etc about the whole tume. It takes time to get shoulder riders and some rats are never either comfortable doing so or predictable enough to do so safely. Trust comes first. If they don't like being picked up make sure to do so, putting them right back down, several times during free range time. Again, repeated exposure to feared situation will lead to habituation and happy ratties...and happy you! Keep us posted!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2012)

Well this afternoon i put on my big hoodie and opened the cage doorand picked.up jasper even though he runs.onto me as soon as the cage door is open he ran back and forth to me and the cage letting me pet him and running.in my hoodie pocket. Joe on the other hand , i went to pick.him.up.and he was squeeking and running away from me he wouldnt let me pick him.up atal he kept running. I didnt want.to.stress.him.out anymore so i sat next.to.the cage with the door open , jasper kept running.in.and out but.i.noticed.joe started comming out a bit.and following his brother. They are both Fawns but the have red eyes so.im.starting to consider that joe maybe doesnt.see that well??


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2012)

Well this Afternoon i put on my big.baggy hoody and sat next to.the cage and opened the door , Jasper willingly jumped onto my knee and went in and out of the hoodie pocket! He started playing running back in the cage then back onto me. Joe on the other hand wouldnt come out so i decided to pick him up he was sqeaking and sprinting away.everytime i tryed.to.get him.so i decided to leave him and pay jasper somemore attention. Joe obvipusly wnting to follow.his brother started to follow him onto my knee but.not.leaving the cage fully so i think this is good effort from him and will try this.method again.and again  so proud that Jasper lets me Pick him.up npe but i guess Joe is just taking his time


----------

